# OMG GET THICK LONG EYELASHES EASILY



## Roxanaaaxo107 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok so well my eyelashes have always been so thin and short, and its like one of my biggest insecurities.my mom said to apply vitamin e oil on my eyelashes everynight, and I've been doing that for not even a month already and omg... I can tell you my eyelashes are double the thickness, and I have 3x the amount of eyelashes I had before. I see more length too, not much, but still there's more length!!!!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 11, 2012)

I can't wait to try this! Thanks!


----------



## hardcandi (Nov 11, 2012)

wait but the oil doesnt get in your eyes? lol.


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hardcandi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wait but the oil doesnt get in your eyes? lol.


Prolly swipe a tiny amount of oil with a cotton swab then brush it along the eyelash line.


----------



## Roxanaaaxo107 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Prolly swipe a tiny amount of oil with a cotton swab then brush it along the eyelash line.


 OR just use your old mascara, make sure its MEGA clean, put oil in there and put it on like you would mascara. that's what i do. 

if you're scared the the oil thing in your eye, just actually eat the supplement. they sell the pills in any drugstore


----------



## Joanie09 (Nov 13, 2012)

Make-up tips for longer and thicker eyelashes:

- Put 2 coat of non-waterproof mascara. After the first coat, put eye shadow powder on your eyelashes, the color of your mascara. Let it dry a bit, then apply the second coat. Your eyelashes will look thicker. I also use this trick when I am missing some eyelashes at one spot, to make them look even.

- To make your eyelashes look longer, use a second mascara, a waterproof one, and apply it only at the tip of your eyelashes.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 19, 2012)

> Make-up tips for longer and thicker eyelashes: - Put 2 coat of non-waterproof mascara. After the first coat, put eye shadow powder on your eyelashes, the color of your mascara. Let it dry a bit, then apply the second coat. Your eyelashes will look thicker. I also use this trick when I am missing some eyelashes at one spot, to make them look even. - To make your eyelashes look longer, use a second mascara, a waterproof one, and apply it only at the tip of your eyelashes.


 Awesome tips! Thanks!


----------



## paintwithglitte (Nov 20, 2012)

Try the Almay Get up &amp; Grow mascara!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Love322 (Nov 20, 2012)

Vaseline is also good to use every night before you go to bed. It makes your eyelashes much more fuller as well.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 20, 2012)

I've wasted a lot of money on eyelash enhancers that didnt work (MyChelle its a natural one that was 59.99, Peter Thomas Roth 119.00, and SmartLash somewhere around a hundred bucks). BUT I just started using Rapid Lash and its only 49.99 and works soooo good! My lashes look amazing and its pretty affordable : )


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 21, 2012)

I think the reason why both vaseline and vitamin e oil or any oil make your eyelashes grow, it's cuz it moisturizes them and nurtures them, making them stronger, we are so used to take care of our hair, but not our eyelashes, so basically anything that can moisturize them should make them grow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## summongrumpycat (Dec 8, 2012)

WOW, this is great!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I definitely want to try this. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for all the great tips!!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 13, 2012)

I got the rapidlash from a dermstore mystery box and I love it too! I actually noticed the most difference on my bottom lashes. I'm super careful and put a small amount along the bottom lash line after I use it on my top. So it's just a small amount. But they have grown so long that they are almost the same length as my top! I have to be careful with the mascara or they are like WOW! I've tried Argan oil and that was too liquid and it got in my eyes. Didn't hurt but it was like a film over my eyes so my vision was blurry. Yeah, not too smart! Haha. But I've heard of using castor oil too. Can't wait to try this, thanks!


----------



## Tash13 (Dec 25, 2012)

I had eyelash extensions and after they were removed it damaged my eyelashes .They were so fine and short .

So,I read over the internet that castor oil works to stimulate growth of the hair follicle .OMG ,after 3 weeks my eyelashes look amazing .I used it every night before bed and 3 weeks later I have fuller longer lashes .I'm still using it every night to get them even longer .


----------



## mikaelad (May 19, 2014)

I've heard of that. Nice to hear someone discuss the results though. LATISSE is another thing method used for longer eyelashes. Have you heard of it? I've also heard vaseline can work.


----------



## CajunKitty (May 20, 2014)

I lost most of my eyelashes to falsies which I wore until my natural lashes fell out. Castor oil did nothing for me. Latisse is prescription only and can cause permanent darkening of the iris. I bought a million eyelash regrowth products and have settled on Librow which I've used for 4 years exclusively. It really does work.


----------



## Esthylove (May 26, 2014)

I used to use Revitalash which made a huge difference in my lashes. I got lazy and stopped using it so I deff want to try this now. I already have "spider lashes" (thanks to my hubby for naming them) but you can NEVER have too thick of lashes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bella&Bear (May 26, 2014)

When I was a younger I always used to put vaseline on my eyes and lips every night before bed and people used to comment on how lovely my lashes were. This thread has just prompted me to restart. I have gotten so lazy since having children!


----------



## PoojaSharma (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you for giving such valuable Tips.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jun 20, 2014)

Castor oil will also make your lashes super thick. Combining it with vitamin E oil is even more effective than either on their own. I keep meaning to get a hold of some of disposable mascara wands (probably by snatching a handful of them from a Sephora or Ulta lol) so that I can do this, but I just keep forgetting.


----------



## Esthylove (Jun 30, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> Castor oil will also make your lashes super thick. Combining it with vitamin E oil is even more effective than either on their own. I keep meaning to get a hold of some of disposable mascara wands (probably by snatching a handful of them from a Sephora or Ulta lol) so that I can do this, but I just keep forgetting.


Same here. I even left the bottle of vita e oil on the bathroom counter and I still manage to forget.


----------



## Jazz Pollard (Jul 21, 2014)

Diet and healthy lifestyle are also a factor in getting the look of long eyelashes. If you are well nourished, then so is your skin and hair. A healthy lifestyle will promote healthy hair growth, including eyelashes.This last tip is for ladies: be gentle when removing false eyelashes or mascara. False eyelashes are a fun way to change up your look and they often come into style depending on beauty trends.


----------



## chica1990 (Jul 25, 2014)

Roxanaaaxo107 said:


> Ok so well my eyelashes have always been so thin and short, and its like one of my biggest insecurities.my mom said to apply vitamin e oil on my eyelashes everynight, and I've been doing that for not even a month already and omg... I can tell you my eyelashes are double the thickness, and I have 3x the amount of eyelashes I had before. I see more length too, not much, but still there's more length!!!!


*OMG! thank you i will try this i always wanted very long eyelash *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bwonderful (Jul 29, 2014)

any tips on cleaning out old mascara tubes?


----------



## diannenichols (Oct 11, 2014)

I watched a Youtube video where CoConut Oil was used

*Blog link removed by KellyKaye per our TOS*


----------



## Lin1018 (Apr 16, 2015)

Tash13 said:


> I had eyelash extensions and after they were removed it damaged my eyelashes .They were so fine and short .
> 
> So,I read over the internet that castor oil works to stimulate growth of the hair follicle .OMG ,after 3 weeks my eyelashes look amazing .I used it every night before bed and 3 weeks later I have fuller longer lashes .I'm still using it every night to get them even longer .


So glad I read this old post - will start using castor oil tonight!  Thank you so much Tash13


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh! really good. I will definitely try this.


----------



## Lin1018 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions.  I think I will go with the vit E and castor oil mixture using an old mascarra brush.  Will update if I notice any change.


----------



## Lin1018 (Nov 5, 2015)

Roxanaaaxo107 said:


> Ok so well my eyelashes have always been so thin and short, and its like one of my biggest insecurities.my mom said to apply vitamin e oil on my eyelashes everynight, and I've been doing that for not even a month already and omg... I can tell you my eyelashes are double the thickness, and I have 3x the amount of eyelashes I had before. I see more length too, not much, but still there's more length!!!!


Tell your mum thanks for the tip.  I have been doing this for the last month but also included my eyebrows and she is absolutely correct.  It takes patience and time but I can actually see my eyelashes now and I have new eyebrow growth starting where it was barren before!!  Big hugs for mum please.


----------

